# My iPod Music



## Sean Beeson (Mar 27, 2006)

I just wanted to share some of my new music that I have put up on my site. I just wanted to get people's general reactions to some of the musical content. 

By the way, the nice iPod player is the wimpy player. It is quite easy to use.

http://www.seanbeeson.com/mp3s

Thanks for your ears!

Sean Beeson


----------



## neoTypic (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm sure I've said it before but I really love your style. You have a very strong sense of rhythm and melody. *thumbs up*


----------



## Sean Beeson (Mar 29, 2006)

Shoo. I am glad someone replied . I was hoping that it just wasn't that no one really cared to listen to an entire iPod of music. But for once I feel that I have a semi-solild collection of music.

Sean


----------



## tobyond (Mar 29, 2006)

Great stuff Sean, I just had a listen to a handful of tracks and they are all excellent! Care to share what libraries you are using? What was the solo violin on the 'Silk' piece?


----------



## Styrus (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh, I love the idea of using an ipod for the media player  

Great music, and quite a unique style. I love Desert Eagle (I think I've downloaded that song before, but never replied to the topic)

Didn't listen to that many others as I am quite tired, but I liked what I heard. Great work!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 30, 2006)

Great sounding stuff Sean. I also love the use of the ipod player. I have the feeling we will be seeing that more and more.


----------



## Thonex (Mar 30, 2006)

Great stuff!!!

Nice attension to detail and balance. 

I like the ipod thingy too.

T


----------



## madbulk (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds great, Man. 
But next time bring a little more Andrew Lloyd Webber.


----------



## sbkp (Mar 30, 2006)

Ooohhhhhhhhhhh.........................



- Stefan


----------



## Sean Beeson (Mar 30, 2006)

Please. Anyone. Does my music sound like Andrew Lloyd Webber?  Lets just say that someone says so, but I think they are crazy.

Sean


----------



## sbkp (Mar 30, 2006)

You're going to develop a complex... I can see it now.



- Stefan


----------



## Sean Beeson (Mar 30, 2006)

Is a complex good or bad?


----------



## sbkp (Mar 30, 2006)

That's kind of up to you.


----------



## PolarBear (Aug 9, 2007)

Bumping this one... I just listened to some of your newly added cues and thought... hmmm... why doesn't sound my stuff liek some of these! Damnit, you got some skills there... keep up the good work!

All the best,
PolarBear


----------



## sbkp (Aug 9, 2007)

I want to know if Sean developed a complex!


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 9, 2007)

I think he's making an announcement at the Complex Developers conference '08 

Very nice work on your site,Sean. An enviable range of skills and style.


----------



## PolarBear (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I find direct mp3 downloads a lot better than any wimpy player software for streaming on the web. It leaves the choice up to the user... even better as you offer the m3u links for streaming.

Thanks for the pleasant listen minutes,
PolarBear


----------

